
Ask HN: Recruiting firm promising paycheck - perpetualcrayon
I&#x27;m not going to get into too many specifics here, but a recruiting firm put me through 2 technical interviews, located in a major metropolitan area, and later decided they were going to guarantee a paycheck even if we don&#x27;t obtain a contract w&#x2F;in &#x27;X&#x27;# of weeks.<p>In return I&#x27;m expected to provide 100% exclusivity.<p>I&#x27;ve never come across this sort of thing.  Is this common in big cities like NYC, SF, Chicago?<p>EDIT:  I have not made a decision yet.
======
gus_massa
It smell like a consulting company ...

~~~
perpetualcrayon
That's interesting. I hadn't thought of that.

So are you thinking they're affiliated w/ (or are in fact) a consulting firm
recruiting as if they're a recruiting firm? In other words, they more than
likely already know exactly which project I'll be working on?

